# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  backupset & backupmediafamily system table

## nivekd

By querying these two tables you can find out when a backup was done and where, etc. the question I have is If you don't see a physical path/Device Name (i.e D:\\Progam Files\Microsoft SQL Server\....) but instead see something like {6EC034-4560-1178....} is that telling me this is a temporay location where the backup is? And am I able to get to it? Use it to do a restore or create another database? And it automatically deleted after a certain period?

----------


## rmiao

Not sure how and to where you backup db/log. What's device type for those rows in the table?

----------


## nivekd

The device type is 7, so if I'm correct that is telling me that the backup is on a tape, correct.

----------


## rmiao

It's virtual device used to create backups using the VBDI API. The Veritas SQL Server client uses this among others.

----------

